# Pups are 3 weeks old



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Here are the Sheltie pups - all doing well and 3 weeks old already

The boy









The girlies


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll have the one on its back in the last photo 

they are super


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

What a beautiful litter 

They are gorgeous Jo,are you tempted


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

They are so cute, wouldnt know wat one to pick if i had a chioce lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous jo very cute


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> What a beautiful litter
> 
> They are gorgeous Jo,are you tempted


Not even a little bit Sal - they are gorgeous but just not my 'thing' LOL


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are so Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Keelamol (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice - like little hamsters


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

They are LOVELY


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

how cute!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Few more that my sis sent over tonight





































and one of the adults
Dora, Flynn, Tilly and Billy


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Jo - they are fabulous.  They all seem to be thriving well!


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ah there so lovely. Have you got homes lined up for them?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are so sweet...i like their colour 
Just beautifull


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep - they all have homes - she's keeping the dog and one girl - the other 3 girls have homes


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

wow they are fab, soooo cute, great photos


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

They are beautiful I want the 3rd one and Billy....Jill


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

really cuteeee...the adult dogs are really nice aint they.


----------

